# What has happened to the chat room?



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Is it just my problem or is everyone having a different experience with the chat room format? Where is everyone?


----------



## Mollusk (Nov 12, 2005)

yeah i cant see the member list inside the chatroom.

weird...


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Not just you, freesong.

It's just a big blue screen. No namelist for who's out there.

I figure maybe they're 'upgrading' and aren't finished yet???


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yea, the format is all messed up. It's like my own individual chat room with no memberlist or anything. Sux, cause I'm so DPed and detached right now and I really wish I could talk to someone.

Rev...any thoughts on this?

Thanks.

Kelson


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Apparently, you don't know what you've got till it's gone.

I'm going through withdrawal.


----------

